# 3870 X2 bei C4D



## abcd_1234 (28. März 2008)

Hi

habe mal eine Frage zur 3870 X2...bringt so eine Karte einen großen Geschwindigkeitsvorteil bei Programmen wie Cinema 4D?

Und wie sieht es aus, wenn ich 2 solcher Karten im CF Verbund laufen lasse?


----------



## abcd_1234 (30. März 2008)

nunja mag schon sein, dass der Support der tTeiber um einiges besser ist..dafür aber mehr als das 5fache ausgeben wo der Chip der selbe ist?

und wie du schon angedeutet hast kann man ja eine "normale" Graka zu einer openGL graka modden

ja und wie du richtig gesagt hast kann man auf so einer Karte nicht einmal Spielen...ok ist für Grafiker sicher auch uninteressant...sollen schließlich ja auch arbeiten;-)


----------



## chmee (30. März 2008)

Die Vorteile einer Profi-GraKa wird man schätzen, wenn man sie braucht.. Es geht nicht nur um den Support der Treiber, es geht um Treiber, die bei Erscheinen schon fast 100% sind. Diese Karten werden auf Maschinen verbaut, die 100% laufen müssen. 

Es sind und bleiben 2 Welten. Du wirst wohl kaum Genlock-Anschlüsse benötigen, Dir wird nie ein 16Bit-Komponenten-Ausgang fehlen, ein HD-Komponentenausgang gehört auch nicht zum Standardrepertoire, 512Bit-Ram-Anbindung ist auch eher selten..Du darfst Modden und bekommst die Power, die Du Dir wünscht, aber 100GB/sekunde Datendurchsatz auf dem GraKa-Ram wird bei der Preiswerten nie passieren..

Spielen kannst Du sehr wohl auf so einer Karte, aber Du darfst keine Rekordwerte erwarten, das meinte ich mit dem gerechtfertigten Preis im gelöschten Beitrag : Wenn jeder Typ, der meint, er braucht den größten Rechner, sich eine ProfiGraKa kauft, nur weil er glaubt, er hätte damit was Tolles, dann wäre der Support damit überlastet, denen zu erklären, das Spielen nicht das Ziel dieser Karte ist.

Zurück zum Thema :
Der Geschwindigkeitsvorteil, den Du suchst, wird sich beim Modelling mit viel RAM und einer guten GraKa zeigen. Beim Rendering ist und bleibt es der Rechner-Prozessor.
Ich denke, Du solltest mal ein Softmod mit Deiner jetzigen Karte antesten..

mfg chmee


----------



## abcd_1234 (30. März 2008)

thx für die schnelle Antwort

ja das mit dem Spielen war mir schon davor klar. Komischerweise wissen das aber längst noch nicht alle und so glauben viele sie könnten mit ner Quadro zu 4000 - 5000€ auch noch Crysis 3 spielen *gg*

jetzt hätte ich aber ein Konkrete Frage:
welche Karte ist unter C4D schneller? Eine 3870 X2 oder eine FireGL V5200? Sind ja ca gleich teuer (billig) ~ 350€

ja das mit der CPU habe ich auch schon gespürt...benötige zum Teil 24h zum Rendern einer komplexen Szene (hab einen Pentium M 2,13GHz)

darum wollte ich mir jetzt einen Q9550 zulegen (2,833GHz) und dann auf etwa 3,6GHZ ubertakten

Wie viel Zeit würde ich mir da beim Rendern so ca einsparen?

Pentium M 2,13GHz ~ 24h
Q9550 4x 3,6GHz ~ 3,5 h

glaubst du das könnte hinkommen?


----------



## fluessig (30. März 2008)

Meiner Meinung nach sollte es noch schneller gehen. Wenn es eine der ersten Pentium M Generationen sind (also die ersten Notebooks, die mit Centrino Label auf dem Markt kamen), dann
24/4 =6 - ja rendern geht vollkommen parallel, darum erstmal einen Faktor 4 weg,

und ich hab letztens den Unterschied zwischen einem E6600 und einem Pentium M 1,7 GHz mit dem Faktor 3 gehabt bei einer mathematischen Berechnung die nur auf einem Prozessor läuft. Darum würde ich schätzen, dass der Q9550 auf dem hohen Takt das Bild in unter 2 Stunden schafft.


----------



## abcd_1234 (30. März 2008)

ja ich arbeite im Moment mit dem Pentium M 770 (wie die Serie heißt fällt mir gerade nicht ein)

wie hast du das gerade mit dem Faktor 4 gemeint? (meinst du den Multiplikator damit?)

ja wenns in 2h geht wäre mir natürlich noch lieber

und es kommt auch noch der größere L2 Cash, von 2 auf 12MB, dazu


----------



## fluessig (30. März 2008)

Der Faktor 4 kommt von den Prozessorkernen des Q9550. Rendern ist eine Aufgabe die sich sehr einfach aufteilen lässt, da man verschiedene Teile des Bilds gleichzeitig berechnen kann (ich muss nicht wissen, wie der Pixel links aussieht um den rechts davon berechnen zu können). Darum allein kannst du die Zeit schonmal durch 4 teilen. Wie schnell dann jeder einzelne Kern im Vergleich zum alten Single Core Prozessor ist wird natürlich auch durch den Cache bestimmt.

Allerdings solltest du da auch wieder die 4 Kerne nicht vergessen. Insgesamt magst du zwar 12 MB L2 Cache haben, aber die werden glaub ich selbst beim Q9550 noch in 2x6MB getrennt. Jeder Prozessor hat also theoretisch 6 MB die er sich mit einem zweiten teilt - rechnet er allein muss er den Cache nicht teilen. Laufen alle 4 Prozessoren hast du folglich nur noch 3 MB pro Prozessor.

Edit: Allzuviel würde ich dem Cache aber nicht zugestehen, denn beim Rendern geht es um große Datenmengen, die immer wieder in den Hauptspeicher ausgelagert werden müssen - wenn der bei deinem alten Rechner klein war sogar noch auf die Festplatte. Das sind Operationen die richtig viel Zeit kosten weil RAM deutlich langsamer ist als Cache und die Festplatte die Krücke schlechthin ist.


----------



## abcd_1234 (30. März 2008)

da drum werden die Kerne ja alle auch so gut ausgelastet

ja genau der Q9550 hat 2X 6MB ja u folglich müssen sich 2Kerne 6MB teilen.

Nunja wie dem auch sei....er wird 100% um einiges schneller sein...und dann macht Cinema 4D auch wieder Spaß


----------



## chmee (30. März 2008)

abcd_1234 hat gesagt.:


> welche Karte ist unter C4D schneller? Eine 3870 X2 oder eine FireGL V5200? Sind ja ca gleich teuer (billig) ~ 350€



Meine Meinung : Ich weiss nich, was Du gerade im Rechner hast, aber ein Softmod-Versuch ist es wert.

Hier nochmal tolle Links dazu:
http://www.forumdeluxx.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8539737
V8650 und V7600 - Cinebench 10 - 7160 Punkte
X3870 X2 -  Cinbench 10 - 4149 Punkte
Softmod X1600 zu einer V5200 - Cinebench 9.5 Werte - Hardware Lights Verdopplung
Obligatorisch - Link zu den Softmods

mfg chmee


----------



## abcd_1234 (30. März 2008)

ja im moment arbeite ich mit einem Notebook und habe darin eine Geforce Go 7800GTX...daher bezweiflt ich echer, dass ich die modden kann oder?

und wie du ja schon gesagt hast, bei Nvidia Karten geht das Modden ab der 7xxx Generation nicht mehr so besonders gut (Ausnahme bei einer 8800GTX zu einer Quadro FX4600 --> aber auch nur DirectX)


----------

